# Lederverarbeitung in WotLK



## Nomeck (19. September 2008)

Grüße. Ich hoffe dieses Thema wurde nicht schon einmal geschrieben. Falls doch, dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

Meine Frage ist, wo (bzw im welchen Startgebiet der neuen Erweiterung) es die meisten Mobs gibt die man Kürschnern kann. Wo lohnt es sich mehr den Viechern das Fell über die Ohren zu ziehen?


----------



## Valdrasiala (19. September 2008)

Ich habe im Heulenden Fjord begonnen in der Beta, dort gibt es massig Wildtiere. Da es auch viele Quests gibt, bei denen man Tiere töten muß, liegen auch überall nicht gekürschnerte Tiere herum. Als ich das halbe Gebiet durchgequestet hatte, hatte ich Kürschnerei auf Maximum und Lederverarbeitung auf 395.

Für Lederverarbeiter lohnt es sich in meinen Augen dort am meisten.

(Tip: ganz links im Fjord ist eine kleine Insel, dort ist das Dörfchen Kamagua. Südlich davon gibt es wirklich VIEL zu kürschnern *g*)


----------

